# Shoulder Check with Tow Mirrors



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I did a commercail driving class a few weeks back and i was told that with trailer tow mirrors i did not have to do a blind spot check, or shoulder check whatever. Personal i still did one but it got me thinking. I think that it wont hurt to check even if your mirrors a adjusted right.

So do you do a shoulder/blind spot check with trailer mirrors?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you mean a convex mirror?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Well that would explain why so many trucks cut me off when I am in the car!!!

I have these ones on the truck and they cover basically the full range beside me but I still always check my blind spot. Just take the extra 2 seconds to do it and you won;t ever have an issue.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

The new to me GM 5500 has a huge blind spot and its got those tall mirrors on it with a blind spotter mirror on the bottom. I can never see much of the shoulder when turning so I always make wide turns with the trailer attached.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive been watching people with towing mirrors and it seems (at lest to me) that alot of them rely 100 per cent on the mirriors, no turn of there head. Personly i can use mirrors to park and drive and i do depend on them but its just a habit for me to check over my shoulder to. i think its always a good idea.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Funny I have a back up cam in my truck and i do not use it that much except to hook onto trailers. Tailgate comes off in winter as I have a salt shaker in the box in winter. winter wasnt that long ago it seams to my brain.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I do know what GrassMan is saying... our 4500 is the same way!
I just make wide turns and check my mirrors twice! Also plowing, Forget the mirrors i'm out the window looking!


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

You do not need to do a shoulder check. Think about an 18 wheeler: they cannot do a shoulder check; they use their mirrors only.

I haven't done a shoulder check in over 15 years. We set up all our truck mirrors properly with convex mirrors. From Ford Rangers on up.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Real men never turn around , even when backing up nevermind changing lanes. The mirrors pictured in this thread have no blind spot when properly set. Just yesterday pulling out of a busy convient store backing up to leave I hear a horn beeping I ckeck all 4 mirrors again and keep going , at the exit a fat ugly DB pulls up next to me and starts yelling at me for backing up without once looking behind me. All I could do was laugh and say C U Next Tuesday.


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

Those chevy mirrors do not have a blindspot when properly adjusted but its very easy to miss that smart car hiding under your side step. I glance over the shoulder when on the highway but am very guilty of skipping the shoulder check when plowing.


----------



## mdsnowremovalpw (Dec 2, 2013)

jmac5058;1648858 said:


> Real men never turn around , even when backing up nevermind changing lanes. The mirrors pictured in this thread have no blind spot when properly set. Just yesterday pulling out of a busy convient store backing up to leave I hear a horn beeping I ckeck all 4 mirrors again and keep going , at the exit a fat ugly DB pulls up next to me and starts yelling at me for backing up without once looking behind me. All I could do was laugh and say C U Next Tuesday.


And if you are behind a tractor trailer they are marked all over the backside about where the blind spots are and they rely on their mirrors and other drivers to use common sense to not drive in their blind spots. If you can see when looking over your shoulder You should always look because if you do hit the person in your blind spot you are going to get the majority of the blame!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I started doing truck training for my ACZ licence ( tractor trailer) and I still turn my head to check, kinda, not the same as a pick up but I still look out my window, just to double check. I always use my mirrors and make sure there properly adjusted, like I said before, its kind of a habit for me to double check.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I plow with dump trucks, I cannot do a shoulder check.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Kinda related...

I was on my motorcycle, on the highway, passing a car on the left. As I approach a car, I tend to glance at the driver's hand. Sure enough, I see her hand creep up to the turn signal just as I'm getting to her left rear quarter panel. Then she actually did a full head-turn blind spot check! I was so impressed I gave her a thumbs-up as I passed.

I was truly surprised that I wasn't the only one who looks back to check their blind spot.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

My mirrors cover almost everything, but in always look over my shoulder out of habit. Almost can't help it. While plowing I definitely look back, or hang out the window. Less concerned about cars and more about people.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you adjust your convex mirror properly you should not have a blind spot. On trucks with no rear window there is no way to look over your shoulder.


----------



## michsnowman (Nov 6, 2011)

u always have a blind spot the mirrors are there to add a helping hand to get rid of them


----------

